# Coffee Crusted Cowboy Steak



## sw2geeks (Jan 28, 2013)

Got my hands on a 32-ounce cowboy steak this weekend. Decided to crust it with coffee and chili powder and it turned out great!

Here are some pics.
































More pics and recipe for _Coffee Crusted Cowboy Steak_ here.

That steak was mighty tasty! The coffee gives it a nice nice earthy flavor but is surprisingly not bitter.


----------



## Talal (Jan 28, 2013)

beatiful... im not a coffee man myself but that looks damn good..

i should try a tea crust !


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 28, 2013)

Years ago when I worked in Scottsdalke, Az, I cooked a charity dinner with Chef Robert McGrath and a few other James beard and food wine type chefs. Our course was a coffee and chili crusted tenderlion with a giant portion of baked green chili mac and cheese that was so good, you just wanted to slap someone. This looks awesome!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2013)

It looks awesome Steve, but I avoid getting any grounds in my morning cup of coffee, so I'm not sure I could stomach a mouthful of them on a steak...


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 28, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> It looks awesome Steve, but I avoid getting any grounds in my morning cup of coffee, so I'm not sure I could stomach a mouthful of them on a steak...



Surprisingly you don't notice any coffee ground texture when you are eating the steak. But I did notice a lot of grounds when I smiled in the mirror :biggrin:


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 28, 2013)

What is the knife Steve?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> What is the knife Steve?



Good question.

Catcheside?


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 28, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> What is the knife Steve?


Something I picked up on eBay. No makers mark on it and it did not cost much.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Mmmm breakfast steak.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Something I picked up on eBay. No makers mark on it and it did not cost much.



musta been stuff from pakistan then



> Mmmm breakfast steak.



yeah mmmmm steak, always a good time to have steak. =D


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 28, 2013)

If I use espresso grounds should I go a little lighter or just season liberally as usual?

Looks great.


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 28, 2013)

That looks great I have to try that when the we thaw out.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 28, 2013)

rahimlee54 said:


> If I use espresso grounds should I go a little lighter or just season liberally as usual?
> 
> Looks great.



Espresso should be fine. I would just season the same.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 28, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> That looks great I have to try that when the we thaw out.



For some reason we are having a weather in the 70-80º temp range. We had a record low yesterday. Normally during the stock show we have cold, icy weather. Sort of like the weather we had at the Super Bowl when they played it down here a couple of years ago.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 28, 2013)

Did you end up using Kona or something else? I have been using the Costco Kona blend but I will probably try a darker roast next time I do it.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 28, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> Did you end up using Kona or something else? I have been using the Costco Kona blend but I will probably try a darker roast next time I do it.



I used a French roast out of one of my k-cups. It was pretty dark. I have a picture of it in the slide show that goes with the story.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 28, 2013)

That looks amazing.

I usually add a touch of brown sugar to a coffee rub. Also, grinding down the beans to dust helps texturally....


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 28, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> I usually add a touch of brown sugar to a coffee rub. Also, grinding down the beans to dust helps texturally....



I have tried grinding it fine, but I find it does not crust as well. Surprisingly I have never found the coffee to leave a bitter taste when mixed with chili powder, don't know why? But I usually skip sweet rubs with beef, but I also normally drink my coffee black...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 29, 2013)

sw2geeks said:


> I used a French roast out of one of my *k-cups*.



Scandalous!:bat:


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 30, 2013)

That looks really, really good. Reminds me of my last time I had a steak like that at Stephen Pyles. 

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 30, 2013)

Had some relatives over last weekend and went to Tim Loves Woodshed and had 2 60oz porterhouse steaks. Got me in the big steak mood!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 30, 2013)

sw2geeks said:


> Had some relatives over last weekend and went to Tim Loves Woodshed and had 2 60oz porterhouse steaks. Got me in the big steak mood!



My wife just doesn't understand that I could have a steak at least once a week if not more. Variation for me is how I season it before it goes on the grill and what sides I have with it.


----------

